# UK to leave Customs Union



## emigre (Feb 5, 2018)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-politics-42938672

In recent weeks where internal forecasts in leaving the EU saw the UK end up poorer in all predicated scenarios, which saw ministers dismiss their own departments work, backbenchers make unsustainable attacks on the civil service and this is notwithstanding the general shambles of the Brexit process on the UK government's part. Downing Street has confirmed we're leaving the customs union. I guess this another confirmation we're facing a hard Brexit and the need to establish a shit load of trade deals in a short period of time.  This is a pretty impressive level of economic shooting yourself in the foot.


----------



## linuxares (Feb 5, 2018)

Sorry Amazon.co.uk, I seem to take my business to Amazon.de instead


----------



## ThisIsDaAccount (Feb 5, 2018)

Who would've guessed trying to overturn decades of trade policy overnight would've ended badly?


----------



## ItsMetaKnight (Feb 5, 2018)

Rest in peace


----------



## fatsquirrel (Feb 5, 2018)

linuxares said:


> Sorry Amazon.co.uk, I seem to take my business to Amazon.de instead


IDD


----------



## InsaneNutter (Feb 5, 2018)

As someone who lives in the UK I find Amazon.de is often cheaper than Amazon.co.uk anyway.

Sadly I imagine buying from European websites is going to be more difficult when we do leave the Eu.


----------



## migles (Feb 5, 2018)

nooo.....
i bought several stuff from uk ebay :C now its less one place i can purchase off without having to worry about
really bad news..


----------



## linuxares (Feb 5, 2018)

This must hurt the british export business hard, since toll was one of the biggest thing that got removed thanks to the EU.


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 5, 2018)

Keep digging that hole.


----------



## Armadillo (Feb 6, 2018)

Leaving single market
Leaving Customs union
Commitment to no hard border between Ireland and Northen Ireland.



Something has to give or it'll be some bs spin like not the custom union, but a custom arrangement (custom union in all but name).


----------

